# Phrag kovachii disco pub with 3 beautifull flowers!!!Someone been there??



## valenzino (Mar 9, 2010)

See the link:

http://www.cokyruiz.com/imagenes originales/kovachii_las_chicas_tejanas.jpg

I want to grow this kind of PK in my green house....
Do you think is ok with artificial light?

My favourite is the flower on the left...i will give FCC!!!:evil:


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 9, 2010)

Woohoo! Had to read closely...Moyobamba, Peru


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 9, 2010)

I haven't the proper fertilizer


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 9, 2010)

valenzino said:


> My favourite is the flower on the left...i will give FCC!!!:evil:



Ooolaaalaaa! I'm with you!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 9, 2010)

Silly boys.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 9, 2010)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Silly boys.



I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## suss16 (Mar 9, 2010)

What toolbelt?


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2010)

Cuties but what's up with the toolbelts???


----------



## Heather (Mar 9, 2010)

Actually, Robin sent me this photo last week. I want a shirt! 

(but it is funny who replied to the thread…typical boys!)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 9, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> I haven't the proper fertilizer



Ha! Ha! Missed that one!



Yoyo_Jo said:


> Silly boys.



Whaja expect?



SlipperKing said:


> Cuties but what's up with the toolbelts???



Maybe we need work?


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice full shape!

Ramon


----------



## emydura (Mar 10, 2010)

rdlsreno said:


> Very nice full shape!
> 
> Ramon



Agree. Nice proportions.

David


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2010)

No Cites, illegal entry. :evil:


----------



## Hera (Mar 10, 2010)

Men, can't live with em', can't get rid of em'.


----------



## Clark (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice thread.
Rare one sees blooming sapiens on this site.


----------



## valenzino (Mar 10, 2010)

NYEric said:


> No Cites, illegal entry. :evil:



I will risk smuggling.....but will be quite difficult put in my bag to pass throught the custom!!!:rollhappy:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 10, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> I haven't the proper fertilizer



_I DO!!! _

-Steve Jobs


----------



## nikv (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice, but they are only seedlings. Need to grow up a few more years for me.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 10, 2010)

Now I feel more lonesome than before.:evil:


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL...we had a speaker at our society meeting recently that talked about his trip to Moyobamba and had a picture of the disco bar - funny he didn't mention the ladies LOL


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 10, 2010)

Hera said:


> Men, can't live with em'



That is a debatable point of course, but...



> can't get rid of em'.



In fact you can. As a female you have the potential to continue forward without males through the process of parthenogenesis. An excerpt from Wikipedia:

_Parthenogenesis (from the Greek παρθένος parthenos, "virgin", + γένεσις genesis, "creation") is a form of asexual reproduction found in females, where growth and development of embryos occurs without fertilization by a male. In plants, parthenogenesis means development of an embryo from an unfertilized egg cell, and is a component process of apomixis. The offspring produced by parthenogenesis are always female in species that use the XY sex-determination system, and male in those that use the ZW sex-determination system._

While this form of reproduction is found in various organisms naturally (as is sex changing BTW without any nasty surgery), it potentially could be induced in humans as well.

Which brings me to another funny biological story. There are fish that live on the abyssal plain that have evolved to the point of putting an exclamation point on the reason why males exist at all: simply put, sperm producers. I love this section from the following article, 

_"But the male’s most acute feature is its olfactory sense. Intensely intuned to the pheromones produced by the female, its first hours of life involve a relentless hunt for a mate. Once she’s found the male latches on to the skin with his teeth. Digestive enzymes are released from the mouth that dissolve the skin of the female and cause the flesh of both sexes to melt and meld. The male is now essentially a fully parasitic being. Once the union is formed all of the male’s organs atrophy until it is nothing but a sperm machine.* Acting on pheromonic cues from the female, the male releases his gonads at the female’s whim once a year.* :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:This will continue annually for their thirty year or more life span._ 

The full article: How pathetic is this guy?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2010)

Nuts.


----------



## ohio-guy (Mar 10, 2010)

interesting....I wonder if this species has been studied to work on problems with organ transplant rejection.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 11, 2010)

wow....crazy fish!


----------



## valenzino (Mar 11, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> That is a debatable point of course, but...
> 
> _The male is now essentially a fully parasitic being. Once the union is formed all of the male’s organs atrophy until it is nothing but a sperm machine.*......
> 
> I had a girlfriend that wanted to reduce me like this!!!!And she was very jelous of orchids(tried to kill some of them also!!!!).And so 1 day I have chosen orchids....At that time I was not aware about kovachii disco bar,if I were I had chosen to go to Moyobamba instead of Indonesia!!!*_


----------



## Hera (Mar 11, 2010)

:rollhappy:OMG that's a come back and a half!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2010)

This is not surprising.


----------

